#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  "MSysAccessObject" error shows when trying to access data

## champs

hi,
I m using Access for long time.

I try to open my database on access but  I got the error messge... Records cannot be read. No read permission on MSysAccessObjects".

I get this same message when I try to 'Compact & Repair' it also. I've found someone who had this exact problem on the forum but no one posted a reply.

I've got a backup copy from the night before but it was a really busy day and I'd love to save myself a days inputting.

please rply

Thanks

----------


## Webtekr

You don't have to open it.

Just import the tables, queries, etc. into a new DB. 

Make a new DB,
Go to File -> Get External Data -> Import, then import everything from your corrupted DB.)

If you're saying you cannot open your DB because something automatically runs that's accessing MSysObjects, did you disable the SHIFT-Open? If not, hold down the shift key when opening the DB to stop the automatically executing code.

----------

